# Awesome day in the grass flats



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Had another great trip with Capt Ernest Cisneros and Capt Wayne Davis fishing the Laguna Madre between Port Mansfield and the Arroyo area. Joined by Jesica Tyler and Lou Ann Bates we caught over 50 trout working potholes and scattered grass with some bait in each area, slicks popping as well. The majority of trout came on KWigglers new Willow Tail in Mansfield Margarita or Red Shad Pro along with a couple token topwater fish and 2 reds later after we pulled off the trout. One of the teaching points shared by Ernest and Wayne was to move your party to the line where the fish are being caught; meaning if you have several guys wading and one guy keeps hammering fish at his depth move the others close to his depth. Fun times with a great group and shot tons of instructional footage for you guys fishing the grass flats.

Jim D, Ernest went all out for you buddy ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice Tobin. Great report.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

There is a report attached to the photo? Hmm never saw it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Right.



Deer30 said:


> There is a report attached to the photo? Hmm never saw it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must say... that is one fiiine... boat! hahhaha.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... There's more than a few things we could learn from ole' Ernest. Dude is the "Padre Pimp'. In all seriousness, anyone looking to learn the lower laguna or any grass flat area would be wise to book a trip with one of these guys.. they're both great on the water teachers. I was super impressed with the Willow tail too. Kwiggler tough and has a lot of action to.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice report Tobin, how you been bro? Need to message you.


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

*Nicely done brother...*

Dang Tobin, you ain't messin around these last few months, literally livin n fishin the dream. I like it bro, works slowin back down so we'll go get on em soon... Wayne n Earnest are deff 2 dudes I'd like to fish with, Trish n Mike are right there on that list too... Looking forward to the new footage bud...


----------



## Hillcountryhunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Tobin, you da bomb! I just got your email and I am blown away with the amount of time and detail you took to help me out. Thanks so much!!

Guys, I reached out to Tobin with a question on the upper laguna and not only did he reply but he sent me an very extensive email that included pictures with drawings. As good as the Trout support DVD's are the customer service after watching them is second to none!!!!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



Hillcountryhunter said:


> Tobin, you da bomb! I just got your email and I am blown away with the amount of time and detail you took to help me out. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Guys, I reached out to Tobin with a question on the upper laguna and not only did he reply but he sent me an very extensive email that included pictures with drawings. As good as the Trout support DVD's are the customer service after watching them is second to none!!!!!


He is dedicated to his customers, I've never watched the DVD's, but Tobin and I have fished together a couple times. Never heard anything bad but allot of good. That tells the story.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin just rub it in. I am just working as always.  

I can take you out to the Farm below Marble Falls but instead of taking you fishing I need to rebuild some fence so I could take you fence building instead. I hear that pulling barbed wire and working cows is great exercise in the July sun. 

Course you could bring your boat out and see what is biting up below the Marble Falls Dam. Not sure if the fish are schooling up there late in the afternoon or not. I ran up on my seadoo and caught a few white bass the other day but they were not schooling that afternoon thought they were biting pretty good.

I think Ernest is one of the best for that area. He is a Very smart man and has some great articles over the Texas Saltwater Mag esp in the archives.

Not talked with McTrout since last year. Did you happen to see him down there? Hear since he retired that he is not down there nearly as much as he used to be.
Sad to see two legends lost from the Port Mansfield area. Mike (McTrout) McBride and El Jeffe's restaurant with it washer game and all the characters late in the day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I didn't run into Tricia or Mike. Ernest Cooked up some barbque like a pit boss and between that and a couple beverages I wasn't going anywhere...

here's another pic from the trip.. I'll see If I can get into some of the trout pics since that was the reason for the trip anyway. It was a shoot to begin reworking the Limits DVD actually.

You guys have Capt Ernest Cisneros and K Wiggler's Capt Wayne Davis to thank for this shoot. Ernest called me up and said 'Get your but down here with that camera'. LOL... They were very generous with information that will support you guys fishing that direction. Definitely worth a trip or tell your friends to go with them for sure. Good guys and very good on the water instructors.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

You lucky dog , Tobin . You movie producer / director types go wading with a pretty lady on each arm. We common folk have hairy legged partners with face stubble and looks that would make a grizzly back down .


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

WADEN said:


> You lucky dog , Tobin . You movie producer / director types go wading with a pretty lady on each arm. We common folk have hairy legged partners with face stubble and looks that would make a grizzly back down .


LOL... This was all Ernest. My fishing buddies... bunch of hairy dudes just like you. I will say tho, these girls could flat out fish. Jesica, the one in the pic probably caught over 10 trout that day and some of the time she was off wading on her own and picking her own line that she was wading. Gotta give Ernest and Wayne props for picking the right area of course. Great crew and was a good time for sure.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

How were y'all rigging those willow tails fishing that shallow?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You lucky dog , Tobin . You movie producer / director types go wading with a pretty lady on each arm.
My fishing buddies... bunch of hairy dudes just like you. boy that is no joke Tobin. I told Tobin on the first one he needed a pretty lady or two and not a bunch of homely hairy legged guys in front of the camera. They are fantastic dvd's and great info but a pretty girl or two would have sure classed them up. 

Tobin I will still invite you out to build fence at the MF farm. Great exercise hammering in T-posts and pulling barbed wire and digging in the fine sugar sand when it is dry.

Seriously Tobin Catch a big one for me tomorrow before you leave. Be safe on the way home. JimD


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

huntfish2011 said:


> How were y'all rigging those willow tails fishing that shallow?


They were using the Kwiggler jig head still I think in 1/16th. The willow tail works higher in the column anyway because of that big tail. Good flapping action but still cast like a ball tail.



JimD said:


> I told Tobin on the first one he needed a pretty lady or two and not a bunch of homely hairy legged guys in front of the camera.


LOL Jim, You did tell me that. We're all about making our customers happy. About the fence, ... I've got a gate I need to rebuild myself this weekend, but if need a hand the following weekend let me know.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

When do they plan on releasing the new color shown in the pic?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^those willow tails are online kwiggler, 2 colors, I just ordered some...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

on the to do list for this summer...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

huntfish2011 said:


> When do they plan on releasing the new color shown in the pic?


I'll check with Wayne, I think that was a special color they did for the Shallow Sport Owner Tourney, so let me see what he says.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This from Wayne Davis 

"Padre Punch will be released at the Fishing and Hunting Expo in McAllen in July. It will also be hitting the shelves around the same time and on our website. 

Bone Diamond will also making its debut the same time if all goes well."


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up! I'll keep an eye for it on the website.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats my girl Jess! Worked here at Shallow Sport with me for years and believe me that girl can fish and loves doing it!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> Thats my girl Jess! Worked here at Shallow Sport with me for years and believe me that girl can fish and loves doing it!


For sure she can. She was keeping right up with the big boys. Very competitive as well. Girl Hunts and Fishes.


----------

